# commencal v3 dh



## bebe1111 (4. Januar 2012)

hey..


kennt sich jemand mit diesem Fahrrad aus ?


MFG

Benedikt


----------



## hollowtech2 (5. Januar 2012)

hey...

ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebe1111 (5. Januar 2012)

hollowtech2 schrieb:


> hey...
> 
> ja.


 Hey..

Ich hab vor mir ein commencal Rahmen zu kaufen.
Ich möchte aber die Parts meines Bergamont Big Air Team nehmen, auf was muss ich achten ? 
Also was passt aufjedenfall ? Und bei was sollte ich nachschauen ob es passt ?

Benedikt


----------



## hollowtech2 (6. Januar 2012)

Wir sind zwar Commençal Distributor, aber nicht das allwissende Fahrradlexikon.
Soll heißen, ich habe keinerlei Daten / Infos von Deinem Big vorliegen, bzw. zur 
Hand.

Daher hier die wichtigsten Eckdaten unseres V3, bezogen auf Deine Fragestellung damit Du selbst einen Vergleich anstellen kannst:

Durchmesser Sattelstütze: 31,6mm
Dämpfereinbaulänge: 241mm
Hinterbaubreite: 150mm (m. 12mm Steckachse)
Steuerrohr: Tapered mit vollintegriertem Steuerlager
Innenlager: Press fit 83mm
empfohlene Gabeleinbaulänge: 570mm

Cheers.
Ralf


----------



## bebe1111 (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo ... 

Ja das reicht mir schon.
Ich wollte ja nur wissen nach was ich Schaun muss.

Vielen Dank

Benedikt


----------



## Get_down (19. Januar 2012)

LOL Du heisst auch Benedikt und findest das V3 auch gut.
Wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben


----------



## bebe1111 (19. Januar 2012)

Hab jetzt das commencal supreme v3 2012 anothers


BG
Benedikt


----------



## Get_down (22. Januar 2012)

Kannst mal ein Bild posten?


----------



## brumbrum (31. Januar 2012)

Wie sind bitte die Maße der Dämpferbuchsen ?


----------



## Mr.A (31. Januar 2012)

http://www.commencal.com/web_bicycles/techbook/commencal_techbook_2011_fr.pdf

techbook sagt 22,2x10


----------



## brumbrum (31. Januar 2012)

aahh, danke, hatte ich komplett überlesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (31. Januar 2012)

kein thema
was willst du den für einen Dämpfer einbauen?

die Explosion-Zeichnungen mit Teilenr. find ich eine super sache, könnten sich andere Hersteller mal ne Scheibe abschneiden


----------



## brumbrum (31. Januar 2012)

Vivid Air


----------



## Mr.A (2. Februar 2012)

ah o.k. 
wär schön wenn du was schreibst, wie gut der sich im V3 schlägt...


----------



## Get_down (14. April 2012)

Angenommen ich wollte z.B. einen CCDB in V3 einbaun, welche Dämpferbuchsengrößedings bräuchte ich da? Wo in den Konstruktionszeichnungen kann ich
das sehn? Kann mir das mal wer erklären?

Ben


----------



## hollowtech2 (23. April 2012)

Du mußt 22,2 x 10 große Dämpferbuchsendinger haben.

Ride on.

Ralf


----------



## bebe1111 (23. April 2012)

Was für Buchsen Brauch ich bei einem Fox rc4 2011 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Get_down (23. April 2012)

Jetzt schreibt der auch "Dämpferbuchsendinger"  


> Fox rc4 2011


Is der nich eh schon im Rahmen verbaut?


----------



## Get_down (23. April 2012)

Edit: Es gibt gar keine 22,2 (nur 22,1)x10 nur 22,1x8mm -> Kein CCDB im V3?


----------



## bebe1111 (23. April 2012)

Doch aber ich hab einen ohne Dämpfer gekauft. 
Und ?


----------



## Get_down (24. April 2012)

Und was?


----------



## brumbrum (14. Mai 2012)

22,2 x 10 gibt es:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...sen-fuer-Federbeine-10mm-Monarch--Vivid-.html


----------



## bebe1111 (14. Mai 2012)

Also wen ich ein rc4 2011 in mein commencal V3 einbaue Brauch ich 
22,2x10 ?


----------



## Mr.A (14. Mai 2012)

Mr.A schrieb:


> http://www.commencal.com/web_bicycles/techbook/commencal_techbook_2011_fr.pdf
> 
> techbook sagt 22,2x10



ich zitiere....


----------



## Silent_Flowcomp (17. Mai 2012)

- Hat sich erledigt -


----------



## SturmNo1 (23. Mai 2012)

Hi jungs habe da mal ne frage überlege auch gerade auf ein V3 umzusteigen welche rahmen größe würdet ihr mir bei 1,80 raten habe aber einen recht langen oberkörper M oder doch eher L ?


----------



## bebe1111 (23. Mai 2012)

M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SturmNo1 (23. Mai 2012)

ok danke seid ihr den alle zufrieden ?


----------



## bebe1111 (23. Mai 2012)

Hey,

Also ich habe mit den Rahmen gekauft ( commencal suprem dh v3 2012 atherton)
Und baue es selber auf... 
Es ist nicht sehr viel Standart. Wie z.B Innenlager und so Zeugs ...
Aber es ist einfach mehr als ein Bike *_* Traum


----------



## SturmNo1 (23. Mai 2012)

Ja innenlager werden gepresst oder sowas stimmt das ?
Hm ja werde mir wenn dan auch den rahmen holen suche nur noch einen in M für nen guten kurs wenn mein Summum jetzt weg ist die tage !
Was ist den sonst noch nicht normal


----------



## bebe1111 (24. Mai 2012)

Ja ist en press Lager ! Naja ist einfach besonders das Teil.
Bei wie viel sind die Rahmen so ? 
Was bist bereit zu Zahlen ?!


----------



## SturmNo1 (24. Mai 2012)

Ja muss ich gucken was einer verlangt bin da recht offen mein Summum geht jetzt weg die tage wenn alles gut geht dann wollte ich umstellen kannst mir gerne mal ne pn mit ner preis vorstellung schicken


----------



## bebe1111 (24. Mai 2012)

Hahaha .... Nein nein ich Verkauf meinen nicht....
Das mein Traum Rad. Ich meinte nur das du nicht zu viel
Zahlst


----------



## SturmNo1 (24. Mai 2012)

Achso ja dachte kennst vllt einen hast aber mal pn brauch hier ja nicht über preise reden


----------



## Wolliban (7. Juni 2012)

Offset Stem passend zu Commencal V3 DH mit Bos Idylle RaRe


----------



## dj eastwood (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, überlege mir derzeit ernsthaft ein Commencal V3 zu kaufen da ich es zu einem guten Preis bekommen kann. Des Weiteren liebäugle ich noch mit einem Trek Session 8. Koennt ihr mir sagen wo ich ein paar aussagekräftige Fahrberichte zum Commencal finden kann ? Wie ist das Fahrwerk von der Charakteristik ? Es ist mein erstes richtiges DH Bike, bin bisher ein Liteville 901 gefahren und will dieses aber zum leichten Enduro abrüsten und mir daher ein echtes DH zulegen.  Gruesse aus China


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (19. Juni 2012)

bei der Freeride gibts einen Test den recht gut finde


----------



## dj eastwood (19. Juni 2012)

Danke , den kannte ich schon  Vielleicht bemühen sich ja mal ein paar Forenuser ...?


----------



## Diegurke (20. Juni 2012)

Ich wollte zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt mal einem ausführlichen Bericht schreiben, da ich mein V3 erst ein paar Tage habe, aber ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen, dass es der Hammer ist, also kauf es! Marzocchi Fahrwerk ist unglaublich....passt perfekt bei meinen 73-5 kg fahrfertig. Durch den super tiefen Schwerpunkt ist es genial im Kurvenverhalten; mehr später oder wenn du sehr spezifische Fragen hast, dann gerne per PN
Gruß


----------



## bebe1111 (20. Juni 2012)

Hey,

Ich hab mein V3 zusammengestellt, hat jemand Erfahrung mit boxxer im
V3 ? Gruß


----------



## DrMainhattan (15. Juli 2012)

boah, richtig günstig!
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=66818


----------



## brumbrum (2. August 2012)

Was fahrt ihr für Federhärten im V3 bei 80kg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (15. Februar 2013)

Fährt eigtl jemand das V3 mit dem Vivid R2C ??


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (6. März 2013)

Servus alle zusammen
Ich hab mir jetzt nen V3 gekauft. Jedoch ohne Steuersatz. Ich wollt mal so in die runde fragen was ihr an Steuersätzen verbaut habt bzw was ich da genau für einen brauch?


----------



## Morgoth (7. März 2013)

Also ich hab en ganz normalen FSA Orbit drin. 1 1/8" voll interegiert. Beim Rahmen waren ja die Inserts dabei, die reduzieren das Steuerrohr auf durchgehende 1 1/8"; außer du willst ne tapered Gabel fahren. 
Waren bei dir alle drei Insertpaare dabei (also 0°, -1° und 1°)?


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (8. März 2013)

danke für die info
ne bei mir waren nur die 0° dabei. die anderen muss man soweit ich weiß dazu kaufen


----------



## Mr.A (8. März 2013)

du brauchst einen drop-in Steuersatz campa style mit 45° Schräge


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (9. März 2013)

hat mal jemand nen link zu nem steuersatz der ins v3 passt. ich hab jetzt hier nen steuersatz liegen aber der is komplett falsch


----------



## Morgoth (9. März 2013)

Wieviel willst denn ausgeben?
Es gibt die schon ab 20 â¬, nach oben hin je nach Material und Marke halt teurer. 

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...-_Ahead_Steuersatz_integrated_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...z/Orbit-CE-Steuersatz-integriert-schwarz.html

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,4,40;product=6301

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,4,40;product=27442

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...tz/Orbit-CF-Carbon-Steuersatz-integriert.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...-CF-Ceramic-Carbon-Steuersatz-integriert.html

Musst halt drauf aufpassen, dass es ein durchgehender vollintregierter 1 1/8" ist, und das beide Lagerungen 45Â° haben. Die gibts nÃ¤mlich auch in 36Â°/45Â° Kombination.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (9. März 2013)

dank dir fÃ¼r die hilfe.
preise sind mir im grunde egal. also jedenfalls bis 100â¬


----------



## Nothing85 (1. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, 
habe mir heute auch eins gebraucht gekauft...allerdings ist das Innenlager mehr als fertig so mit muss Ersatz her.
Verbaut ist die FSA Gravity Gab Kurbel mit einem Pressfit Lager BB Alm92 mit 24 Duchmesser. Wenn ich das so bei Google eintippe finde ich nix brauchbares.
Kann mir mal jemand sagen welches Pressfit Lager ich brauch damit ich die FSA Gravity Gap Kurbel weiter nutzen kann. Hatte bis dato nur BSA Innenlager und finde Pressfit noch ziemlich verwirrend.
Danke wenn wer helfen kann...

Schönen ersten Advent


----------



## peeeti (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo

heute is auch mein V3 Rahmen gekommen 
hab nen pressfit von sram drinnen, also für Truvativ Kurbeln.
Normal gilt die Regel -> shimano lager shimano kurbeln, e13 lager 13 kurbel, sram lager truvativ kurbel.
Es gibt aber auch Lager die sich mit anderen Kurbeln fahren lassen.
Muss ich auch mal nachschauen was ich für ne kurbeldurchmesser hab dann. aber denke ist so 24mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peeeti (3. Dezember 2013)

Schau erstmal obs die Kurbeln auch für nen Pressfitlager gemacht sind


----------



## Nothing85 (3. Dezember 2013)

Die Kurbel war doch von anfang an dran...ist also so orginal. Nur das FSA Lager ist fertig und ich wollte dieses austauschen finde aber keins mit der Bezeichnung BB ALM92 welches dann noch die 24 Achse zulässt.
Würde das hier zum Beispiel passen? Allerdings steht hier "Einsatzbereich" Rennrad.
Bin grade echt etwas überfordert und finde mich nicht zurecht.


----------



## peeeti (3. Dezember 2013)

Puh das weiss ich net. muss halt in ein 83 cm breites Innenlager passen.
Ich hab gerade probleme wie ich hinten die inserts für die chainstay reinbekomme.
alles ging rein bis auf die Rechte Seite beim Schaltauge


----------



## peeeti (3. Dezember 2013)

schau mal das an! Ist zwar für Truvativ aber das hab ich auch drinnen und ist für 24 mm!
http://www.commencal-bikes.at/Parts...r-Pressfit-GXP---V3-and-Meta-2013-2014--.html


----------



## Nothing85 (4. Dezember 2013)

40â¬ sind aber ganz schÃ¶n viel wenn es das selbe ist wie auf anderen Seiten.
HÃ¤tte jetzt das hier noch Race Face

Es steht bei 
KompatibilitÃ¤t:

- Race Face-Kurbeln mit 24mm Hohlwelle
- Shimano-Kurbeln mit 24mm Hohlwelle
- FSA-Kurbeln mit 24mm Hohlwelle

also sollte das passen fÃ¼r meine FSA Gravity Gap Kurbel mit 24iger Achse. Habe es auf anderen Seiten auch gÃ¼nstiger gesehen.
Habe heute auch mal im Radladen um die Ecke angerufen und gefragt was aus und einpressen kosten wÃ¼rde...die meinten echt so um die 30â¬ und das Rad mÃ¼sste ein Tag da bleiben...ich habe dankend abgelehnt.


----------



## peeeti (4. Dezember 2013)

in meinem V3 hat ers halt schon eingepresst obwohl ich gar nix gesagt hab. Quasi als Geschenk! Hab für das Tretlager nix zahlen müssen.

Aber so wie du das schreibst passt die Kurbeln dann in das Tretlager von dir. Du musst nur schaun ob die Achslänge zur hülsenlänge vom Lager passt.
Aber 30 Euro is noch i.O insgesamt


----------



## peeeti (4. Dezember 2013)

Les mal die beschreibung. Dann weisste wieso des so teuer is 

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...ssfit-BB92-Ceramic-Innenlager-GXP--17399.html


----------



## Nothing85 (4. Dezember 2013)

Das Race face ist doch BB 92 ich denke schon das es dann so passt von der Länge etc.
Echt findest du 30 für ein paar Schläge mit dem Gummihammer und das einpressen ok?
Ich kenn die Preise aus den Bikeläden nicht, da ich eigentlich immer alles selber mache in dem Fall werde ich es dann auch zu Hause machen und mir die 30 Euro sparen.


----------



## Nothing85 (4. Dezember 2013)

peeeti schrieb:


> Les mal die beschreibung. Dann weisste wieso des so teuer is
> 
> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...ssfit-BB92-Ceramic-Innenlager-GXP--17399.html


 Aber das auf der Commencal Seite war sicher kein Ceramic Lager sondern nur ein stink normales so wie das hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peeeti (4. Dezember 2013)

Ah mein Fehler  hab mich verlesen!
Aber ja das ist ein normales.
Sram is halt auch net so billig. Aber 40 Euro find ich noch okay anstatt die 150.


----------



## peeeti (4. Dezember 2013)

Bin am überlegen welcher Dämpfer am besten harmoniert mit dem Hinterbau. Irgendwer eine Idee?


----------



## Nothing85 (5. Dezember 2013)

So das Race Face Lager passt nicht...die Plastikröhre ist viel zu kurz...oder kann ich die auch weg lassen?
Und obwohl dabei stand für FSA Kurbeln mit 24Achse ist diese nicht locker durch zuschieben...wenn dann nur mit Gewalt, was ich aber jetzt vermeiden wollte.
Irgendwer ein Tipp?


----------



## peeeti (5. Dezember 2013)

Wie gesagt, mit innenlagern auch auf kriegsfuß!
Wenns da steht müsst es ja passen.
Ist doch nen Pressfit lager? Haste es auch eingepresst?

Steht ja nur 41mm breite aber länge vom Lager steht net da. BB92 ist aber normal das richtige für Raceface kurbeln. Wenn da natürlich steht fsa auch dann dürfte es ja passen?!?


----------



## Nothing85 (5. Dezember 2013)

Für alle FSA kurbeln mit 24Achse Stand da. Habe es noch nicht eingepresst...werde es am we vielleicht schaffen.
vielleicht passt auch das vorhandene Plastikrohr.


----------



## Nothing85 (7. Dezember 2013)

So habe das Lager jetzt doch eingebaut aber ohne diesem Plastikrohr. Die FSA kurbel ging mit leichten Schlägen auch drauf und es passt alles soweit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peeeti (7. Dezember 2013)

Wieso? Hatte das Plastik Rohr nicht gepasst?


----------



## Nothing85 (7. Dezember 2013)

Ne das war um einiges zu kurz...
Naja habe es gut gefettet und dadurch das, das Tretlagergehäuse einzeln ist, ohne das man die Öffnungen vom Unterrohr und co hat, denk ich wird das auch keine negativen Auswirkungen haben.


----------

